# Drone Trouble



## Foxbat (Jun 1, 2021)

Some footage of a drone that was lost flying over a volcano. Personally, I think this footage was well worth the loss of a drone








						Drone crashes into erupting Icelandic volcano
					

A flight to film the erupting Fagradalsfjall volcano didn't go quite to plan.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jun 1, 2021)

Definitely worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2021)

Saw the drone operator being interviewed on the news this morning. Apparently it was a brand new drone so sympathies to him. These things can be quite expensive. He was quite philosophical however, and agreed that the spectacular footage he obtained almost made his loss worth it.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jun 23, 2021)

Did it have the ring to rule them all onboard???


----------



## .matthew. (Jun 23, 2021)

BigBadBob141 said:


> Did it have the ring to rule them all onboard???


Now all I can imagine is an eagle divebombing Mount Doom, my original joke forgotten.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 23, 2021)

Looking at the drone's heroic sacrifice this came to mind (translation for people that do not know Klingon - Today is a good day to die):






RIP Curiosity


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 23, 2021)

If you turn the sound up I swear it cries, ‘I’m melllllllltiing, what a worrrrrrld!’


----------

